# FC Dust Devil's Last Spark (Blaze) amazing*



## Wayne Nissen (Dec 31, 2009)

FULL Siblings of AFC Dust Devil's Last Spark (Lean Mac sire)
FC AFC Clubmead Head Over Heels 
OFA Hips: LR-82511G30M (Good)
NFTCH NAFTCH FTCH AFTCH Clubmead's Steel Magnolia 
OFA Hips: LR-78599F24F-T (FAIR)
EYE CERF/CAER: LR-17809
FC AFC FTCH AFTCH DB's Cracker of Club Mead 
OFA Hips: LR-77969G24M (GOOD)
EYE CERF/CAER: LR-18762 (Tested: 97)
Dust Devil's Maxximum Risk 
OFA Hips: LR-90503G24F-T
EYE CERF/CAER: LR-21255
OFA Elbow: LR-EL7040F24-T
FC AFC Maxx's Lone Ranger 
OFA Hips: LR-95383F30M-T fair

All the above dogs have thrown themselves when bred to a decent retriever.Looking for a good cross with a quality bitch for "Blaze with this last straw. Not a breeder, want a great pup for myself.


----------

